# Hard hit of the reality of it....（Covid19 tested positive)



## old medic (Mar 31, 2020)

As a Paramedic I have had a bit of information overload with Covid... And working in a small rural  county with only one confirmed case figured we should be pretty safe.... My great luck had to jump in and screw everything up. I have been seriously exposed to a suspected patient, and taken out of work.
Their results came back positive this morning, and the health dept has placed me under quarantine for 2 weeks. They wont test me unless I start having symptoms. I'm healthy for the most part, but damn the anxiety of it...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 31, 2020)

I pray you will stay in health and be able to serve again!


----------



## Pepper (Mar 31, 2020)

Best of health and luck to you.  You are very important.


----------



## Nate007 (Mar 31, 2020)

Wishing you all the best.  Stay strong!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2020)

old medic said:


> As a Paramedic I have had a bit of information overload with Covid... And working in a small rural  county with only one confirmed case figured we should be pretty safe.... My great luck had to jump in and screw everything up. I have been seriously exposed to a suspected patient, and taken out of work.
> Their results came back positive this morning, and the health dept has placed me under quarantine for 2 weeks. They wont test me unless I start having symptoms. I'm healthy for the most part, but damn the anxiety of it...


 wishing you the mildest of symptoms if any at all..having just gone through it myself, and my o/h now very poorly with it for the last 9 days, but not hospitalised ...yet,.... I understand your fear...  Thank you for your service, may you be well very soon...


----------



## Pepper (Mar 31, 2020)

@hollydolly 
You and hub had Covid-19?  Let's hope you both have immunity from here on.


----------



## Lee (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh my! Wishing you both a speedy recovery.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 31, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> wishing you the mildest of symptoms if any at all..having just gone through it myself, and my o/h now very poorly with it for the last 9 days, but not hospitalised ...yet,.... I understand your fear...  Thank you for your service, may you be well very soon...



Didn't know you had Covid-19  @hollydolly !    ...  oh my!  .... Best wishes to you and your hubby!

And @old medic,   all my best that you have no issues with it.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks @Bonnie , hubs musta heard your best wishes, I can hear him moving around upstairs, so he's getting out of bed, and it's 5.30pm...  he was able to eat last night,  but he seems worse instead of better today, so not sure if he'll be eating this evening


----------



## jujube (Mar 31, 2020)

Best of luck to all of you.   Stay strong.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @hollydolly
> You and hub had Covid-19?  Let's hope you both have immunity from here on.


 well that's what I'm hoping pepper, but there's been no concrete proof that you can't get it twice, apparently there are 2 different strains...  I just hope and pray I'm now immune...


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 31, 2020)

old medic said:


> As a Paramedic I have had a bit of information overload with Covid... And working in a small rural  county with only one confirmed case figured we should be pretty safe.... My great luck had to jump in and screw everything up. I have been seriously exposed to a suspected patient, and taken out of work.
> Their results came back positive this morning, and the health dept has placed me under quarantine for 2 weeks. They wont test me unless I start having symptoms. I'm healthy for the most part, but damn the anxiety of it...



I am so sorry to hear this, old medic.  I'm sending thoughts and prayers to you and your family.  I consider you a hero for being a first responder and confronting this mess every day when you go out to help others and risking your own health in the process.  I know that might sound corny, but it's true  . . . . 

My heart goes out to you and yours.


----------



## old medic (Mar 31, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> but there's been no concrete proof that you can't get it twice



You cant get corona twice ...the 2nd round is Dos Equis
Our best to you two too


----------



## Pepper (Mar 31, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> well that's what I'm hoping pepper, but there's been no concrete proof that you can't get it twice, apparently there are 2 different strains...  I just hope and pray I'm now immune...


I don't know how I missed this.  I know you & hub were ill, had no idea you suspected, or were told, it was C-19.  My only excuse is that I must be losing my mind.  Please forgive me for not being more attentive to you and please know how happy I am that you have recovered and/or are recovering.  xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## oldman (Mar 31, 2020)

How do they test a person? By taking blood? I had a straw stuck up my nose to check for a virus. That's no fun.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 31, 2020)

oldman said:


> How do they test a person? By taking blood? I had a straw stuck up my nose to check for a virus. That's no fun.


That's the way, the swab up your nose.  I once had a tiny camera shoved down my nose down the throat.  I do not wish to relive that experience.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 31, 2020)

@old medic , sending prayers for your health! Know you are very much valued and cared about!


----------



## oldman (Mar 31, 2020)

Pepper said:


> That's the way, the swab up your nose.  I once had a tiny camera shoved down my nose down the throat.  I do not wish to relive that experience.


I get the camera down the throat once a year because I have Barrett's Esophagus. You are right, The camera is worse, but only because it takes longer than the swab up the nose. The first time I had my nose swabbed. I thought that it wouldn't be much to it. Yeah, right!


----------



## Pepper (Mar 31, 2020)

It is an awful experience, Yuch.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 31, 2020)

old medic said:


> As a Paramedic I have had a bit of information overload with Covid... And working in a small rural  county with only one confirmed case figured we should be pretty safe.... My great luck had to jump in and screw everything up. I have been seriously exposed to a suspected patient, and taken out of work.
> Their results came back positive this morning, and the health dept has placed me under quarantine for 2 weeks. They wont test me unless I start having symptoms. I'm healthy for the most part, but damn the anxiety of it...




*I'm very sorry to read this and you will be in my Prayers.*


----------



## Lc jones (Mar 31, 2020)

Sending prayers up for you ........


----------



## Ronni (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh honey, I'm so sorry!  I worry for my son in California, he's a Firefighter Paramedic and he's also on the front lines of this! 

I wish for a speedy and easy recovery for you!   Also, not trying to be nosy so don't answer if it's too intrusive.  Do you have a significant other, spouse, friend etc.,  you're living with?  Is that person also exposed?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 31, 2020)

Hollydolly, Old Medic  and all who are experiencing problems,  sincerest best wishes for a full and speedy recovery from myself and Mrs. L.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 31, 2020)

Best wishes  to those that have  gotten 'up close & personal with'  coronavirus.. get better.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 31, 2020)

I’ve had the camera through  the nose and down the throat. Very uncomfortable.

Thank you for your service .
You deserve the best for the work you provide so the rest of us can stay well. It’s so appreciated.
I wish you the best and hope you stay well.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2020)

Pepper said:


> That's the way, the swab up your nose.  I once had a tiny camera shoved down my nose down the throat.  I do not wish to relive that experience.


 me too... had it 3 times in the same day.. horrible!! horrible !


----------



## old medic (Mar 31, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Also, not trying to be nosy so don't answer if it's too intrusive. Do you have a significant other



Sure do... stuck with the old battle axe 35 years now... I figured I was exposed so I Isolated myself to the camper as soon as I got home from work.
Funny as hell ....We camp to get away together...and stuck home camping... alone

Thanks to all for the Prayers a well wishes


----------



## Gaer (Mar 31, 2020)

old medic:  Oh no!!!! I will pray for you.  I have very strong prayers!!!  That has to be terrifying!!!


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 31, 2020)

old medic said:


> As a Paramedic I have had a bit of information overload with Covid... And working in a small rural  county with only one confirmed case figured we should be pretty safe.... My great luck had to jump in and screw everything up. I have been seriously exposed to a suspected patient, and taken out of work.
> Their results came back positive this morning, and the health dept has placed me under quarantine for 2 weeks. They wont test me unless I start having symptoms. I'm healthy for the most part, but damn the anxiety of it...


You're in my thoughts and prayers.

Thank you for your service, may it always be remembered.


----------



## peppermint (Mar 31, 2020)

I will prayi for you, old medic..


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 31, 2020)

So very, very sorry for all.  Knowing that you have been exposed and then having to wait to see if you become ill - horrible.  They are researching the use of blood from recovered patients as antibody serum for those recently infected.  I hope with all my heart that this turns out to be effective in limiting the severity and duration of the illness - and that the recovered willingly line up to donate blood.  Stay strong!


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 31, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> wishing you the mildest of symptoms if any at all..having just gone through it myself, and my o/h now very poorly with it for the last 9 days, but not hospitalised ...yet,.... I understand your fear...  Thank you for your service, may you be well very soon...



Oh, no!  So sorry to hear this.    Prayers that you're over it soon. Were you able to get tested?


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 31, 2020)

old medic said:


> As a Paramedic I have had a bit of information overload with Covid... And working in a small rural  county with only one confirmed case figured we should be pretty safe.... My great luck had to jump in and screw everything up. I have been seriously exposed to a suspected patient, and taken out of work.
> Their results came back positive this morning, and the health dept has placed me under quarantine for 2 weeks. They wont test me unless I start having symptoms. I'm healthy for the most part, but damn the anxiety of it...



Hope and pray you didn't contract it.  Cannot imagine the anxiety.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Oh, no!  So sorry to hear this.    Prayers that you're over it soon. Were you able to get tested?


 No they're only testing if we're hospitalised...


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 31, 2020)

I pray you were not infected.  I can understand the Anxiety.. try to relax as best you can.   In the meantime do you have Vitamin C on hand?  Green Tea? Tumeric?  A hot toddy?  Not sure if they will help but Just a few suggestions.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 31, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> I pray you were not infected.  I can understand the Anxiety.. try to relax as best you can.   In the meantime do you have Vitamin C on hand?  Green Tea? Tumeric?  A hot toddy?  Not sure if they will help but Just a few suggestions.



Vitamin D3 as well!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2020)

old medic said:


> As a Paramedic I have had a bit of information overload with Covid... And working in a small rural  county with only one confirmed case figured we should be pretty safe.... My great luck had to jump in and screw everything up. I have been seriously exposed to a suspected patient, and taken out of work.
> Their results came back positive this morning, and the health dept has placed me under quarantine for 2 weeks. They wont test me unless I start having symptoms. I'm healthy for the most part, but damn the anxiety of it...


Sorry to hear this @old medic , I hope you can get through this without damaging your health, good luck and thank you for all you do.  As a First Responder, your work is much needed and appreciated.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> wishing you the mildest of symptoms if any at all..having just gone through it myself, and my o/h now very poorly with it for the last 9 days, but not hospitalised ...yet,.... I understand your fear...  Thank you for your service, may you be well very soon...


Hope you stay healthy Holly, and wishing the best for your husband, hope he recovers completely and very soon.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 31, 2020)

Wow just reading this now....we feel your anxiety and stress over this @old medic but try to stay calm as you can, taking deep breaths frequently and saying I will not be sick as much as you can....hope this little tidbit helps you stay strong xo.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2020)

old medic said:


> As a Paramedic I have had a bit of information overload with Covid... And working in a small rural  county with only one confirmed case figured we should be pretty safe.... My great luck had to jump in and screw everything up. I have been seriously exposed to a suspected patient, and taken out of work.
> Their results came back positive this morning, and the health dept has placed me under quarantine for 2 weeks. They wont test me unless I start having symptoms. I'm healthy for the most part, but damn the anxiety of it...


Take care of yourself. First sign of it...CALL SOMEONE right away!!


----------



## old medic (Apr 1, 2020)

Both work and health dept check in on me. regular temp checks...
trying to maintain healthy lifestyle...


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 1, 2020)

May you stay well!  Best wishes to you!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 1, 2020)

old medic said:


> Both work and health dept check in on me. regular temp checks...
> trying to maintain healthy lifestyle...


Good to hear you are being regularly monitored.
Take care of yourself.


----------



## Random Retirement guy (Apr 1, 2020)

old medic said:


> As a Paramedic I have had a bit of information overload with Covid... And working in a small rural  county with only one confirmed case figured we should be pretty safe.... My great luck had to jump in and screw everything up. I have been seriously exposed to a suspected patient, and taken out of work.
> Their results came back positive this morning, and the health dept has placed me under quarantine for 2 weeks. They wont test me unless I start having symptoms. I'm healthy for the most part, but damn the anxiety of it...


Praying for ya.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 1, 2020)

old medic, I hope things go well for you.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2020)

*Hang in there @old medic! Wishing you all the very best. ☺*


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 2, 2020)

There is just so much nonsense written about the virus. Quite frankly, some people are making up stuff. I've seen  dire headline, supposedly from experts,, but if you read what those experts said, things were taken way out of context. Since we have the stories of two virus victims, please keep us posted as to how they are doing. We want them to get better, and need to understand what getting the virus means. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 2, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> There is just so much nonsense written about the virus. Quite frankly, some people are making up stuff. I've seen  dire headline, supposedly from experts,, but if you read what those experts said, things were taken way out of context. Since we have the stories of two virus victims, please keep us posted as to how they are doing. We want them to get better, and need to understand what getting the virus means. Please keep us posted.


I have been watching daily updates from one of the first corona victims in my State. She’s an intelligent, articulate middle aged woman who has been going live on Facebook every day, sometimes for an hour at a time, giving her personal experience of the way the health authorities have been treating her, how she feels, how severe her symptom are etc during the course of her self-quarantine. Also as people type their questions and comments, she has answered everything as best she can, oftentimes with I don’t know or I’m not a doctor/infectious disease expert etc. Still it’s been hugely informative and has take a lot of the mystery out of what it feels like to be a victim.
Her husband also caught the virus and though he doesn’t appear on camera, she has been reporting on his experience as well. He was sicker than she, so we got some information of a more severe case too.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 2, 2020)

Ronni, do you have a url for that lady?


----------



## old medic (Apr 3, 2020)

For most its basic Flu type symptoms and you recover... Older and folks with health issues are more prone to major illness and Death..
JUST LIKE YOU DO WITH THE FLU.... this Virus is stronger and spreads fairly easy... and no treatment or vaccine as of yet...
There is reason to be concerned yes,  but not for the mass hysteria taking place...
On a lighter note.... Work called and I had to report to the health Dept and have been tested....
Great day for a ride on the bike...


----------



## Pinky (Apr 3, 2020)

old medic said:


> For most its basic Flu type symptoms and you recover... Older and folks with health issues are more prone to major illness and Death..
> JUST LIKE YOU DO WITH THE FLU.... this Virus is stronger and spreads fairly easy... and no treatment or vaccine as of yet...
> There is reason to be concerned yes,  but not for the mass hysteria taking place...
> On a lighter note.... Work called and I had to report to the health Dept and have been tested....
> Great day for a ride on the bike...


How long before you get the results?


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 3, 2020)

@old medic - I hope you are still feeling well.


----------



## old medic (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks folks... Day 7 and doing OK...  Minor symptoms could be from allergies....100 acres of blooming orchard can do that.
Spending time working around on the property... Just wish I had the materials to work on the house... Could have had the roof done.
Should know something  in 2-4 days.....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 4, 2020)

old medic said:


> Thanks folks... Day 7 and doing OK..


----------



## old medic (Apr 18, 2020)

Just to update Y'all.... I have survived my quarantine, gone back to work... and finally got the test results back... Negative.
Also learned that my patient has recovered fine and back home.

Thank to all for the well wishes


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 18, 2020)

old medic said:


> Just to update Y'all.... I have survived my quarantine, gone back to work... and finally got the test results back... Negative.
> Also learned that my patient has recovered fine and back home.


Great news...


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 18, 2020)

Fantastic news!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm so relieved to hear this, @old medic, and for your patient, too!
So grateful for what you do.


----------



## jujube (Apr 18, 2020)

Good news!


----------



## twinkles (Apr 18, 2020)

prayers being sent your way old medic--hope you get to feeling better


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 19, 2020)

Good luck!


----------



## win231 (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm not so sure about the higher risk due to "Pre-Existing Health Issues."
The risk may have more to do with lifestyle before contracting the virus.  Lifestyle has a major effect on the immune system & the immune system is what determines how we recover from illness.....or whether we recover at all.


----------



## old medic (Apr 20, 2020)

win231 said:


> The risk may have more to do with lifestyle before contracting the virus


I'll agree with the fact that your lifestyle is a large contributor to your overall health....
A " Pre-exisisting Condition" is something known, and or being treated for.... 
Many folks are walking around like a time bomb.


----------

